# Gloomy Sunday



## The Meme (Dec 27, 2010)

Help me settle a debate, please.

This song is called Gloomy Sunday, and it supposedly causes suicide because it's so depressing. It has a much longer history than that, so look it up if you care. I believe it isn't depressing at all, but my friend insists it is. It's written in Hungarian, so it might be more depressing to people who can actually understand the lyrics...

Anyway, discuss.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 27, 2010)

It's got a depressing tune, that's for sure.

I bet if I knew hungarian I could say more.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2010)

I listen to like 80% depressing music, and no, if music is causing you to kill yourself, you're pretty much doing it wrong. The sad moods are supposed to make you feel better, not worse. =/


----------



## Michi (Dec 28, 2010)

Quite funny - this song actually seems quite happy to me. Of course, I cannot understand the lyrics but the singing and music seems happy. I highly doubt it actually caused suicide.


----------

